# Franks!?!



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

More untrue accusations about a respected politician! Yes, I realize that to some crazed leftists Liberals at least a bit of these sordid details might be believable. 
But they are not! Arguments - First, he is a white male! Second and most important, he is a Republican, and they never step out of line with sexual impropriety- third - he is very Religious very ultra conservative, long against birth control, abortion, artificial means of reproduction and on and on, and guys like this couldn't be involved in shenanigans like this! Out of the question! Fourth, and very important to Chuck THERE IS NO PROOF - no smoking gun.....dripping.....never mind. 
Luckily for this poor innocent flag waving, bible thumping soul, he is NOT a Dratted LIBERAL or he'd be castigated thoroughly on everymaledominatedforum going, innocent or not!

OK, Sarcasm button pushed. Many Times! However, my only non sarcastic comment is that In my experience this double standard on sexuality by people in conservative causes is not only unusual but surprisingly common! Want strict rules for everybody else, but when sexual disaster strikes them or family, the rules change. Saw it first in 1971, and many times Since!
Makes me sick! DRAIN THE SWAMP, THE WHOLE SWAMP! Sometimes you have to call afriggin spade a shovel!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH there for minute I thought you had an attack of reality. oke:



> Makes me sick! DRAIN THE SWAMP, THE WHOLE SWAMP!


 Now your talking. I'm not prejudiced I hate the democrats and republicans equally. 

The other day I was listening to the media pundits calling Moore a pedophile. When Hannity asked him on his program Moore sort of ducked the answer by saying he never dated a girl at any age without first asking her mother. Since this happened about 40 years ago here is something to chew on:


> Back in May 2001, a bill was introduced into the Alabama Senate that sought to raise the age a person can marry from 14 years-old to 16. But during a late night filibuster, the bill failed to pass. Lawmakers did not want to raise the age, according to an Associated Press report from the time.


http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2017/0 ... legal.html

When cornered the lady who said Moore signed her year book admitted to forging the date and place. I wonder how much more she will confess in the future when faced in court with a law suite? More and more I see this fictitious just like the fake paid for dossier about Trump. This attitude that the man is always guilty is psycho bias.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was waiting for this. Now we know the game plan. A dozen women now say Trump harassed them. I wonder where the money is coming from to buy them? The Clinton Foundation or George Soros would be my bet. Accuse Trump and become an instant millionaire. Trump has a big mouth like a teenage boy, and all talk like a teenage boy. What did they call it again, locker room talk? Now they will capitalize on those comments. The sad part of this is they will discredit women who are telling the truth.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

The problem with all this sexual impropriety stuff is how do you prove something like this one way or another? Proof the standard of a court of law like demand3by Chuck? Or a dozen accusers with no " proof" sometimes years after the fact but seemingly pretty darned credible! 
My pet peeve with all this is that on outdoor Republican biased websites like this as long as an accused guy is white, male and Republican he gets a free ride with the "proof" thing! 
Bill Clinton was probably the biggest cheater, philanderer in the history of politics, except maybe for J F Kennedy or his brother, but as far as can be determined, these were supposedly consensual, not forced against the woman's will. But who knows and who will ever know?,. 
Our president?,?. Sure, " locker room talk" supposedly, but he first admitted it it, now denies it, now his attorney says it was HIS ( the attorneys) voice on the tape, not Trumps!?! HUH? How does that work? Lies all around!! Who do you believe? For me, NOT ONE OF THEM, EITHER PARTY!!! Yet, the mostly Republicans on web sites like this give these guys like this and jerks like Moore a pass, as long as they are not Dems! If and when Democrats do bad stuff, they are castigated, called names, ridiculed and no real "proof" is demanded, though we all know they are ALL (Dems and Reps) guilty as hell! Human nature, I guess, but IMHO not right, and incidentally against all things the New Testament tries to teach, and most of the 10 commandments we all scream about but have probably not even read! 
I just can't understand the absolute total lack of objectivity that occurs whenever someone of one political party or another does something eaqually bad! 
Ain't it nice to be an independent? You can hate all hypocracy and double standards no matter the source!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> When cornered the lady who said Moore signed her year book admitted to forging the date and place. I wonder how much more she will confess in the future when faced in court with a law suite? More and more I see this fictitious just like the fake paid for dossier about Trump. This attitude that the man is always guilty is psycho bias.


HH... that is why I said proof.... And you can keep saying I am blaming the victim but I am not. I am just saying that there needs to be proof. That is how our justice system works. If people don't need proof anymore then why have a court system. When will things stop. It will turn into if someone asks someone out on a date and that person doesn't want anything to do with them.... BANG they could get fired for unwanted sexual advancements. If you don't think things would go that far. Look at our society now compared to 20 years ago. Safe spaces, SJW, people being "triggered", the whole PC movement, etc. I mean hell in 20 years you might need to have someone you want to date sign a contract and have it notarized to make sure you wont get crucified.

You bring up past accusers... lets look at Franken. The "PROOF" was the picture of him grabbing that womans breasts while she slept. Then you go onto more people saying they were groped. Some even made light of it ASAP by telling others what happened. It isn't something that now I recollect 20 years later that it "might" have happened or it did. I hope you can see the difference.

Like I stated about Moore..... you got he said she said... and when the first reporting of the year book and writings... I was thinking... BAM... PROOF!!!! But that is still up in the air right now as what I quoted above.

It is like all the pedophilia going on in Hollywood. There are instances where it was reported ASAP. Others where it wasn't. And all of it was swept under the rug. The whole danny masterson thing where it is coming to light that the church of scientology had someone in the LAPD making this stuff go away against him. You see all of this is proof.

Again anyone who does anything sexually assaulting towards someone needs to be fired, prosecuted asap... once the findings are verified. Everyone has the right to due process.

Because you cant believe what the "media" reports.... any of them. Need things to play out. Look at all the recent fake reporting (CNN/MSNBC) or slanted reporting (Fox news).


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I just can't understand the absolute total lack of objectivity that occurs whenever someone of one political party or another does something eaqually bad!
> Ain't it nice to be an independent? You can hate all hypocracy and double standards no matter the source!


 HH are you not listening to us? I don't like either party. I have defined them as perverts and money worshipers, but you continue to attack us because we will not automatically think women are incapable of lying. You indicate we are bias, but read through this thread again. Keep in mind your profession put you in contact with women only. Law enforcement puts you in contact with both genders. A guy is likely to slug someone he wants to inflict pain on. A woman will lie about someone she wants to inflict pain on. "No fury like a woman scorned" comes to mind.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH.... here is another thing about Trump's issues (yes he has some major issues IMHO) and the ones with Franken and Franks....

Franken and Franks some of them happened while they were elected officials or on the campaign trail. Not years ago.... Trumps comments were made in 2005.

I AM NOT SAYING WHAT TRUMP DID WAS CORRECT... but they happened when he wasn't an elected official or was in the process of becoming elected. To me that is a huge difference. Because Trumps stuff and so with Moore all is being brought to the fore front while getting elected or in the process. Franken and Franks stuff they were already elected before they came to the surface. Again there is a difference. If people knew about these things would they have elected them??? I don't know.

Now back with Moore...I think him and Trump differ as well because Moore was in a government position that was appointed. Trump wasn't. I also believe the stuff Moore is being accused of is horrendous. If it is true I think charges should be brought up against him. Again if the stuff is found out to be true and proof of it. Nail him to the cross. But again need some proof.

Not saying any sexual harassment or advancement is correct. But were do you draw the line?? Does someone get fired or have to resign because of something they did when they were 18, 19, 20, etc??

Like plainsman stated with your profession you got to see the horrors of sexual assault and also the horror of nothing being done about it. It other professions they see the vindictive side to this. Where false allegations do happen. Or in mine where people make allegations to just for a pay day. Trust me on insurance claims. Lawyers know that they can set up a law suit for $500,000 and your policy limits are $250,000 and then settle for $75,000. This is also not showing really any fault. But just doing the process. But anyways... we are all slanted by what we see day in and day out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Evening news says all the women were democrat, but they say they are not politically motivated. That many and he never kissed a republican? Amazing. What's the chances? No proof either way, but since HH has come to conclusions I'll say with the chances all are democrats I would put some money on they are liars.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is also coming out that trump has witnesses saying these things never happened. Again this is a media outlet saying some of this so I don't believe 100%. I believe it about 10%... LOL

But again all of this has come out as being done before he was president, president-elect, or campaigning to be president. some of Franken's stuff happened while he was in office and when he was campaigning. Franks stuff happened when he was in office. Moore's accusations happened when he was an appointed official and is coming to light so voters can make a choice if they want him in or out. If he doesn't get voted in he should be fired from his current position. If he gets voted in there needs to be an investigation and then see what the findings are.... then go from there. If true he needs to step down. If false he can be the senator.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Moore's accusations happened when he was an appointed official and is coming to light so voters can make a choice if they want him in or out. If he doesn't get voted in he should be fired from his current position. If he gets voted in there needs to be an investigation and then see what the findings are.... then go from there. If true he needs to step down. If false he can be the senator.


Keep in mind if these things even happened it was 40 years ago. I think if the people of that state elect him it's time for the libs to shut up. They call him a pedophile, but even if he did date a 14 year old it was 2001 when they tried to change the age of getting married in Georgia from 14 to 16 and it failed. Since then it has gone to 18 to fall in line with the rest of the country. It's not that long ago when the age for a woman was 16 and the age for a guy was 18 here in North Dakota. Prejudice, prejudice, prejudice. 

We have to keep in mind how much liberals lie. I suppose I will be called biased, but look at Clinton, look at the liberal news media. They lie more often than the truth. When it comes to politicians it makes no difference democrat or republican they are all liars.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainman... you are correct 100%... all politicians or elected officials LIE or speak half truths.

Also you bring up a great point about past laws and want was "acceptable". Something nobody has brought up. Again I am not saying if what is accused of him is right in any sense. But it is a reality that it was once acceptable in our society and by definition of the law. That is why I say a timetable does matter when things happen. Again does it make it right... NO. But it does make a difference. People used to be able to slap a waitress in the *** and it was expected by some. Does that make it right... NO! But it used to be the "norm". Again sexual harassment... YES! 100% in the wrong... YES!....But again it was an "accepted" practice.

Now here is something as I was reading headline stuff today. Do you think that all these people calling for Trump to step down now is because of the failed attempt to impeach and the "collusion" case might be coming to an end and not going the direction they want it to go? BTW: I don't know if the collusion stuff is coming to an end or not. Some elected officials might have more insight than the public. Just food for thought. It might be also why they threw Franken under the bus. Which the party did.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

We all make choices in our lives... good ,bad or otherwise... If these offenses happened these women made the choice not to report them and move on with their lives.... They CHOSE this option. regardless of the consequences. There are no do overs. If you choose not to report such things at the time it happens you legitimacy in doing so is going to be in question if you try do so after the fact particularly years later. Why should we believe you without evidence?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The collusion was all built on a liberal fantasy and Hillary's paid for false dossier. The is a house of cards of one lie built upon another lie. If it uncovers anything it will be Hillary's Russian/uranium/Clinton Foundation collusion.

I think all these women coming forward are doing so at someone's direction. Years later as dakotshooter pointed out. The democrats are throwing many of their people under the bus so they can then say we should do likewise and get rid of Trump and judge Moore. They would sacrifice half the party members to get Trump and Moore. I see it as an evil desire to protect all of their perversions. Next they will have a seance and ask grandma if Trump assaulted her. Some liberals are stupid, some are gullible, and some are simply evil.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

My God, I can't believe the total **** I'm reading here! Glad I pulled out of hunter ed instruction, absolutely stopeed contributing t9 my precious favorite political party, stopped going to,church and refuse to ever contribute anothe4 dime to any religious institution, especially any calling themselves conservative, etc. Where has this previous nice country gone? 
Sure hope I'm wrong that all outdoorsmen are like,what post on web sites! So far, not the cadre 
I hunt and fish with, though we sure had some housecleaning of some all. Republican Crooks about 5years ago! Still, most of us are still very solid Republicans, though becoming more Trump Hating every day!
I'm out of here! You won't have to listen to my long winded BS any more. I've tried to get some non political outdoor topics and discus#ion going here, but it never happens. The majority just prefers to follow Bruce's hate filled threads anfte4 threads. This is not an outdoor,website, it is a Liberal Democrat hating website! Nothing more! 
Bye!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Glad I pulled out of hunter ed instruction, absolutely stopeed contributing t9 my precious favorite political party, stopped going to,church and refuse to ever contribute anothe4 dime to any religious institution, especially any calling themselves conservative, etc. Where has this previous nice country gone?  Hmmmmm

Say HH I have never called you a liberal like you sometimes claim. I know others have. I don't have a favorite political party I have a least hated political party. You confuse me. I know you in the past said your conservative, but you say your liberal friends are more intelligent, kinder, more open minded, and many other complements all the while deriding conservatives. I think you confused some other people too.



> I've tried to get some non political outdoor topics and discus#ion going here, but it never happens.


 That's not right HH I just looked back to November 28 and it's about 50/50 political and otherwise, and that's just the open form where the political things are currently at. If you don't like political don't click on them, but allow others their freedom to do as they wish.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH...

Please don't leave the political talk. You do have good insights and we do have good discussion.

Also on Moore.... The voters have spoken. The process worked... people didn't like him. He didn't get elected into office. Could it have been his past history, was it his political party affiliations, was it his rhetoric,.... what ever it was the voters in Alabama have spoken. The democratic process worked.

What I hope is that Jones will not vote on party lines. No matter the political party affiliation of any canidate if they vote strictly along party lines they are failing IMHO.

One thing all of our politicians and people of this country forget is the constitution starts out WE THE PEOPLE.... not WE THE DEMS or WE THE REPS..... it is everyone!

I have said it before and I will say it again. No matter if you are a dem or a rep. If you strictly vote party lines you are going against about 60% of the nation. You are only doing what 40% of the people want. Most of the time it is even less than 40%.... with the people who are in the middle of the spectrum.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Also on Moore.... The voters have spoken. The process worked...


 Actually the process didn't get a chance to work with Mitch McConnell backstabbing him. As to all the sexual claims if they were true he deserved the loss. If they were not true some women need time behind bars. This should not be dropped.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I've tried to get some non political outdoor topics and discus#ion going here, but it never happens. The majority just prefers to follow Bruce's hate filled threads anfte4 threads. This is not an outdoor,website, it is a Liberal Democrat hating website! Nothing more!
> Bye!


Say what????? HH who started this controversial thread?


----------

